# How much does Uber pay?



## transport1980 (Sep 11, 2014)

I live in Marin County in northern CA. How much will I be making per hour?


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

how much do you want to work? When do you want to work? what kind of car do you drive? MPG?

Depending on what you drive and when, anywhere from $4/hr to $20/hr


----------



## transport1980 (Sep 11, 2014)

I thought there was a standard hourly rate that Uber charges passengers. For example, if I drive a passenger for an hour, isn't there a standard rate.
I drive my Toyota Scion.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

$5-10


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

80% of $.30 a minute plus $1.50 a mile when there is a passenger in your car.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

you can make about $500 a week without killing yourself. If you want to make more than that, you have to be willing to work some serious hours behind the wheel. Some NY, LA, SF, CHI drivers make more because there is a cab culture already in place and they get more higher rates than other areas.

All the money is in the early morning airport runs and rides of shame.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

transport1980 said:


> I thought there was a standard hourly rate that Uber charges passengers. For example, if I drive a passenger for an hour, isn't there a standard rate.
> I drive my Toyota Scion.


https://www.uber.com/cities/san-francisco

Uber will take 20% of all fares + $1 safe ride fee. So if your meter says $20.00 after a trip, you will actually get about $15.20. Then you have to think about your expenses (gas, maintenance, etc.). Some days are better than others. Today I got two airport trips back to back, and grossed $180 after only 3 hours. But most weekdays are not that good.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Work at McDonalds. You'll make far more and have substantially less risk.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Work at McDonalds. You'll make far more and have substantially less risk.


true


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

osii said:


> you can make about $500 a week without killing yourself. If you want to make more than that, you have to be willing to work some serious hours behind the wheel. Some NY, LA, SF, CHI drivers make more because there is a cab culture already in place and they get more higher rates than other areas.
> 
> All the money is in the early morning airport runs and rides of shame.


"you CAN make $500 without killing yourself". I would challenge that statement based upon what has been posted on these forums (and in my market). Gross $500, maybe.....which leaves approx. $350 BEFORE accounting for gas etc. Su b-minimum wage territory, plus the added benefit of beating the piss out of one's car. It is great to encourage newbies......but a reality check is critical, lest one of these folks were to run out and buy a new car (or worse, do a Santander lease), based upon flawed, inflated earnings expectations.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

transport1980 said:


> I live in Marin County in northern CA. How much will I be making per hour?


Be very careful about your earnings expectations. Many folks are barely able to net $8 per hour. You could do better...but your car will suffer. Be sure to allow for repairs etc


----------

